# Tips and techniques for introducing a new puppy to current dog



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

It has been quite a while since I last checked in on the forum. Lua is now 5 years old and greying happily (and rapidly!) since our move a couple years ago to the Pacific Northwest---sometimes, she'll even pee in the rain without too much protest. Little does she know, though, we're bringing home puppy number 2 in a few weeks, and I strongly suspect that after being an only dog all her life, she will be none-too-pleased about the addition. So here we are back at the forum, seeking advice on the best way to introduce a new puppy to our household and to help Lua and puppy learn to get along. We've consulted the breeder, the Monks of New Skete books, and the internet-at-large for advice on best-practices (and they all assure me that the puppy will assimilate just fine within the first few months), but I am certain that those of you with many years of multi-dog experience have learned some lessons and acquired some sage tips, tricks, and techniques for introducing new puppies---I humbly request that you share them in this thread.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

HHHHA. we are getting Bende`s little brother next weekend ourselves and are wondering about the same. He is usually seeking out doggy company, so we see it as a positive sign. Nevertheless we read about how you want to make it the least possible stressful for the current dog, like trying to still get individual time from parents, not having to feel threatened related to food and toys. Bende is consistently being fed (other than when we are in a hotel) in his crate and we plan to do the same for the new pup too from day 1, so that should be fine. Bought some pup toys for the new pup but he will inevitably gravitate to Bende`s toys, hoping that Bende will want to share the same way he has done with his rescue friends. Now mom`s lap... the most special place in the world, we do have a huge question mark about that one... will be just probably covered all over by vizsla boys lol.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Introduce them on neutral territory. 
Give the older dog breaks from the puppy.
Make sure you give your older dog special playtime, away from the new puppy.
Some dogs love the new addition at first sight. But it can take others a few weeks to come around.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

No advice since I've yet to pull the trigger on a second V, but just wanted to say hi. Looks like the PNW is treating you both well!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Ditto to what TR said. Congrats on the new addition! Aspen was 4 when we added our second V (now 1.5). He was used to our foster dogs coming into the house and always ended up enjoying their company, but he always goes through an adjustment phase (nose out of joint). The addition of the puppy was the greatest adjustment for him, and though he was tolerant of her, the looks that boy gave me said it all. Now they are best buds, so don't be disappointed if it isn't love at first sight. Always supervise their interactions for the first while. Make sure you maintain the attention your first pup is used to getting, including alone walking/hiking time with you, and cuddle time to avoid jealousy. Having a trained dog for the pup to learn from is great, but also be mindful of making sure the young pup doesn't become too dependant on your older pup. 

Here are a couple pics of the first few weeks. Aspen clearly not impressed, and then a few weeks later, their first snuggle. 












Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Ha that is amazing! If dogs can feel contempt, Aspen in that first photo is what it looks like. This new puppy is supposed to be "Mike's dog," so we're getting one of these sweet little mongrels from Moro Shepherds, not a 2nd V. However, considering the breeder's description of our puppy at 6 weeks old, "not a V" is debatable... "Your girl is such a sassy pants. Often she just goes off and does her own thing while the other pups mostly stay in a group. She also is very comfy with vocalizing things that displease her. She will be a breeze to train as she is so communicative with people." 

Everyone's advice so far is pretty much in line with all my research---do the intro on neutral ground, don't create opportunities for possessiveness or jealousy to cause problems, maintain the existing dog's routine and lifestyle as much as possible, supervise them closely for a few weeks, and wait while everyone acclimates, eventually. 

If anyone has more advice, keep it coming! Otherwise, I'll report back after the little one's arrival.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, we're a week into it now, and things are going pretty well! Lua plays with the puppy all day in the yard, and is generally pretty tolerant until about 6pm, at which point she clearly has had enough and puts up with very few shenanigans from the pup. Now if only crate training and potty training were so easy...


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

What a gorgeous pair!! I assume that last pic is a post-6pm pic? Tell us how you really feel Lua lol Glad it is working out!! I found Aspen far more tolerant when the pop reached 4 months or so. Her manners had improved to his tolerance level. As for the crate and house training it's short term pain for long term gain.  

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

